# Headstones Ottawa Dec 21, 2013



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

So...ventured down to Mavericks last night with a fellow forum member and saw the show...

this is a small venue...i was actually surprised that they were playing such a small club...but it turned out to be awesome!

The opening band, Gloryhound was really good...they all played Gibson guitars, a three pickup SG, a black Les Paul...and an LP bass...the singer used a Fender blackfaced bassman (i think i couldn't make out the writing) while the lead player played an old Silvertone...both had Ho Ultimate attenuators and 2x12 cabs...but were still loud...they were really good...they really had the crowd going!

The Headstones were awesome! never seen them live before, and this was awesome...Hugh was in the crowd a few times walking around while singing...the guys were tight, looked like they had fun, and merged covers into their songs...my friend was "upset" that they didn't play tiny teddy...i really like Reframed...but they didn't play that either...

Tim played, i think it was a Trace Elliot bass amp with ampeg 8x10 and A/B's it with a JCM900SLX 1/2 stack...he had his pedal board made by Nice Rack Canada...on his board he had a MXR Carbon Copy, Wampler Pinnacle, MXR bass octave deluxe, a Nice Rack boost pedal that had a switch for 9/18V, an A/B switch by Nice Rack along with a kill switch from them too...a voodoo labs pedal power and a boss tuner...

trent played two 100W Dual rectifiers into two marshall 4x12's...he had a rack with a tuner in it and an old boss multi fx it was Orange thats all i remember,he had a fender type single footswitch taped to the floor and one his board he had an older Whammy, a crybaby, MXR phase 90, boss tuner, boss Delay DD-7, a Boss FS-5U but i don't know what it was controlling, a marshall guv'ner, and a boss power supply pedal...he only played two different guitars...a fender tele...single coils...and his old strat...

it was a great show...very glad i went...the place was packed too...
definately try to go see them!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I thought about going but by the time I found out about the show, it was already sold out, at least that's what they said on the news. I saw them awhile back in the 90's. Pretty good Canadian band.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Is the singer the same guy that acts on that shit Canadian cop show?


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

my friend messaged and said he had an extra ticket...thats why i went...

i did take a couple pictures but none really worth sharing...but i did find this on Tim's setup...
http://www.rjmmusic.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=774


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Great live band,I've seen them a few times, years ago though .

Lots of great tunes

Did they play Cemetery ?

"Went down to the cemetery lookin for love,"


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> Is the singer the same guy that acts on that shit Canadian cop show?


Yeah that's Hugh Dillon and yes he's in that show Flashpoint.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Cemetery was the last song the played before the encore


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Chito said:


> Yeah that's Hugh Dillon and yes he's in that show Flashpoint.


I guess the acting thing wasn't working out...


:sSig_Idontgetit:


----------

